# Glenn Mcgrath S Wife Tweeted Sewa Pic



## harmanpreet singh (Aug 10, 2014)

Australia s famous cricketer Glenn Mcgraths  wife tweeted following pic  where she along with Glen  McGrath and kids doing sewa at Delhi Gurdwara Bangla Sahib ."one of my favourite things to do in India"







her twitter post 

https://twitter.com/saramcgrath11/status/497615103198392320


----------

